# All Star Shrimp Tail Rod



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

Seems like there is a lot of folks that look for the old made in Houston shrimp tail specials. Does any one know what the exact specs/action are for that rod are? I would love to have one made with or buy an original in good shape OE better yet new!


----------



## dPop (Aug 20, 2004)

The Shirmptail Special was Model PRL-SP, IM-6 Graphite, 7', Line Weight 6-12lb, Lure Weight 1/8-3/8oz.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

They are 7.0 ft 
Line wt 6-12 lb
Lure1/4- 3/8 oz 

That is the acl-pro-sp. 

Shrimp tail special. If you really want a new one pm me. I have a n.w.t. Sitting in the rack.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Yup on the specs above. The SP had a 7" rear grip, rather than the 10" on reg PRL/PRM. Built on a P843 blank...comparable to most manuf's P842.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

What kind of action does this rod have? Fast or medium/fast?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I had a couple of those in the 90's, sure wish I woulda kept them...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Rawpower said:


> What kind of action does this rod have? Fast or medium/fast?


Moderate...more so than most current popping rods.
I've still got 3 from the 90's...I'd venture to guess they were the #1 selling trout/red rods on the Tx coast back then.


----------



## GrumboJumbo (May 20, 2011)

I posted it in classified wanting to buy shrimp tail special rod. Anybody interested to sell me your shrimp tail rod text me 512-924-3744


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

GrumboJumbo said:


> I posted it in classified wanting to buy shrimp tail special rod. Anybody interested to sell me your shrimp tail rod text me 512-924-3744


Grumbo, I don't do texts. Maybe activate so you can receive pms?


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a shrimp tail and a broken back if any one wants them. They would be pick up only rockport tx.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I built thousands of them.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Silverfox1 said:


> I built thousands of them.


 I don't doubt that, and there should still be a ton of em out there, as they had to have sold a mega ton of em!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

When I built them, they were on Loomis blanks.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Goags said:


> Moderate...more so than most current popping rods.
> I've still got 3 from the 90's...I'd venture to guess they were the #1 selling trout/red rods on the Tx coast back then.


The first Allstar I bought was a PRMX. It's 7ft-6'' long. Really good for top water lures. Man, I need to use that rod again. It's been sitting around not doing anything. There are so many other rods that i have now but none of them are that tall. :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I have access to some like new All Star Broken Back Specials. A lot of people really liked that model as well. PM me if interested.


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

FLATLANDER21 said:


> I have a shrimp tail and a broken back if any one wants them. They would be pick up only rockport tx.


Sorry the two I have are made in china.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

If you are lucky to find in e-bay one use ALL STAR TITANIUM you can have the best rod built in Houston by ALL STAR(sensitive and with a lot of reserve power)......


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I have access to some like new All Star Broken Back Specials. A lot of people really liked that model as well. PM me if interested.


I had a couple of those as well and I liked them over the shrimp tail specials.....Little more beefy.....Thought I had to go to castaways.
Those I still have.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

I just had the guides replaced on the I bought back in '96 or '97, it's still the best rod I have for top water fishing, and I have purchased way too many high dollar custom builts since then that just don't match up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jean Scurtu said:


> If you are lucky to find in e-bay one use ALL STAR TITANIUM you can have the best rod built in Houston by ALL STAR(sensitive and with a lot of reserve power)......


I have a 6'9" Houston All Star Titanium with blue guide wraps and guide inserts. It is a nice rod and it usually stays in a rod tube. Aquired it when I bought a curado 200dhsv from s 2cooler and he gave me the rod with it.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*AllStar Top of the Line in its day !!*

Shrimp tail and broken back specials, where first class rods back in the day for sure.
 AllStar titanium TTS1 Houston made. They came out after the Classic Shrimp Tail, and Broken Back specials. The TTS1 has a power hump rear handle. Small diameter blank, light action, fast tip great feel !! 
 Some other BAD Arse ALLSTARS from back in the day 
T-40X Blue wrap P-843
T-38x Blue/Red/Silver P-843 and P-845 

I have all rods listed above NOT for sale ! Sorry !! 
Also have Bantam 10's on most of the old stuff just for the sake of it !

Freddy


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't fish with short rods ,but i was building some nice spinning rods on ALL STAR AUSTIN(TITANIUM)fly blanks 9' w4,w5,w10 and i can tell you after 10 years fishing and catching a lot of nice fish,this are super rods.
I can compare this rod with G.LOOMIS IMX(sensitivities, reserve of power).

But now all the rods made by ALL STAR after SHAKESPEARE bought the ALL STAR COMPANY are made in China and the quality of the rods is not like the rods made before here in Houston......


----------



## Ninja (Sep 17, 2005)

*prl*

Still have one of the old PRL shrimp tail special with a Shimano BMP250 still on it from the day.

It sits with a couple of other rods/reels such as my wife's grandfathers 5500C and my wife's first casting rod/reel when we got married 30+ years ago, a Shakespeare Red Popping Rod teamed with Shakespeare (have to look up name on it when I get home) baitcasting reel. Plus some old Penn rod/reels from my youth.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I have an old prm but it stays at home but might make it to a great popping cork rod.

Maybe a prl is what I need to throw corkies on braid. My FTU pl1 is too stiff.


does Academy still carry the old "China" made prls?


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*all star*

i have a brand new all star shrimptail special made in usa if anybody is interested


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll trade a lightly used 6'6" green rod for a titanium 6'9" or 7' med. light allstar in good shape if that peaks anyone's interest?


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

dolch said:


> I'll trade a lightly used 6'6" green rod for a titanium 6'9" or 7' med. light allstar in good shape if that peaks anyone's interest?


If you look in e-bay you can find some new rod, with about $88 ,built on ALL STAR TITANIUM,blanks made in Houston :

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Sporting-Goods-/382/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=ALL+STAR+TITANIUM+RODS


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

dolch said:


> I'll trade a lightly used 6'6" green rod for a titanium 6'9" or 7' med. light allstar in good shape if that peaks anyone's interest?


I have a like new w/a sticker on it PRL SP shrimptail special if thats what you mean I will trade for a ftu greenie.pm me if you wish.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I was actually looking for the med. light, I think it was a tops and tails. The PRL is a little too light. 
Thanks, though.



bubbas kenner said:


> I have a like new w/a sticker on it PRL SP shrimptail special if thats what you mean I will trade for a ftu greenie.pm me if you wish.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

I do have a im-10x black rod that i would sell. Needs to be redone but the blank is fine.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*TTS1*



dolch said:


> I was actually looking for the med. light, I think it was a tops and tails. The PRL is a little too light.
> Thanks, though.


The rod you are looking for is the TTS1 ... I have 2 of them... One of the best they made in my opinion ... PM me Dolch lets talk about 1 !

Freddy


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Any one of you have a Shrimptail sp you want to sale? let me know. U.S. made only.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Got 2 shrimp tail specials and 2 brokenback specials us made and love em, they were my dads before he gave them to me


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

My shrimptail specials are sounding like AR's now. Is Obama going to ban fishing rods now?


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

capt mullet said:


> my shrimptail specials are sounding like ar's now. Is obama going to ban fishing rods now?


lol no!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

capt mullet said:


> My shrimptail specials are sounding like AR's now. Is Obama going to ban fishing rods now?


Hahaha.

... would you be surprised?!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey i do have a 10x 845sp and one of the first shrimp tails prl built. They need some tlc but I will be willing to sell.


----------



## sutherntrend95 (Apr 6, 2010)

i have a couple shrimp tails, i am not a fan.. first use on one left me with a broken rod on first cast/trout. the other is sitting in shop with a reel o it but never used. if interested pm me


----------



## hcslayer (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone have one I really want one pm or call text me anytime 409)732600.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I sold tackle for Oshman's during the summers in 90-91. The All Stars were what all that the serious fishermen wanted. We sold PRM rods with Abu 5500c reels right and left. We sold the Shrimp Tail specials almost as fast. The PRH sat on our shelves and didn't move. I can remember that we sold the regular rods with the grey blanks for $79. When the IM6 rods came out, they were an unheard of $99.

I got exiled to Lubbock for a few years after that. When I came back to the coast, married, I kept talking about that cool tackle that I always sold, but never bought. My wife bought me a new 5500c3 on a PRM for my birthday. I fished that rig and loved it. Then, some loser helped himself to it out of the back of my truck. I hope he backlashed every cast.

While I worked at the shop, I did buy an ABU FIVE with the bronze bushings and also Daiwa Millionaire that I found in the bargain bin. I am still using those reels.


----------



## hcslayer (Dec 13, 2009)

Ttt 409-673-2600


----------



## hcslayer (Dec 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Flying_V_92 (May 20, 2014)

*Man they sure aren't the same.*

As funny as it sounds I fish with rods that are as old as I am. The all star park shrimp tail special was my favorite rod hands down when I received from my uncle. He have me that rod along with an old bantam mag 10xsg as my first baitcast rod and reel, although not togther. Both have been treasured dearly.

Well one day before loading up the boat to head out of Thompson's near Baytown, I have to load up my roads out of my truck. I pull my shrimp tail special out and it's severed about six inches from the tip. I had closed the tailgate on it loading it up, about like Bill Dance did when he crushed about three or four rods shooting his show. It the worst feeling for me, worse than losing my wallet.

Since the. I've tried finding a rod to replace that one in action and haven't quite found my Mona Lisa. St. Croix mojo inshore light moderate pole has a great action but I'm a conventionalist and love the full cork grip and not the split. The new all stars really aren't quite that special anymore. They have a light moderate action pole but the action is no where near what the shrimp tail had. The quality of the build has drastically decreased and I will spend more money on an old used one made in Houston any day compared to what they are now.

If anyone has an old shrimp tail special and would be willing to part with a great rod I would honestly be more than appreciative and willing to make a reasonable offer for one. It would have sentimental as well as functional value to me.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have a 6'9" Houston All Star Titanium with blue guide wraps and guide inserts. It is a nice rod and it usually stays in a rod tube. Aquired it when I bought a curado 200dhsv from s 2cooler and he gave me the rod with it.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Mac,

ALL STAR TITANIUM was very good rod. I was building many over 10 ' spinning rod on fly blank ALL STAR AUSTIN(TITANIUM) W4,W5 catching a lot of white bass and 15 lb.fish(flat-head catfish,buffalo carp,gars fish paddle fish on TRINITY RIVER) with FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb..
For saltwater i have one 10'4" spinning rod built on ALL STAR AUSTIN(TITANIUM) fly blank +extension HELIUM LTA (from Kistler).I was catching the black drum from my avatar and many nice specks and reds,flounder.Fishing with this rod for 10 years i never have some problems,very sensitive and powerful.

I was buying some ALL STAR TITANIUM before SHAKESPEARE destroying the ALL STAR COMPANY making the rod in China with Chinese blanks.

You can see my 10'4" ALL STAR TITANIUM rod in first picure fighting with the black drum from my avatar.
In the second picture is my friend BILL BATSON(owner of www.batsonenterprises.com) fighting at ROLLOVER PASS with one nice red fish with my 10'4" spinning rod .


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Looking for a PRLSP, light action spinner or one of the titanium spinnners.

I have a titanium baitcaster I don't use. Great condition hardly used. Would entertain trade for titanium spinner in like new condition.


----------



## topwaterpoochie (Dec 27, 2013)

*Shrimp Tail Special*

The BEST soft plastic and twitch-bait rod I have ever owned and I am heart broken that Allstar no longer makes them. I've had many of them and would love to get my hands on another.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

topwaterpoochie said:


> The BEST soft plastic and twitch-bait rod I have ever owned and I am heart broken that Allstar no longer makes them. I've had many of them and would love to get my hands on another.


How much would you pay for like new with a sticker on it?


----------

